
Rclone Support at Rsync.net - rsync
https://github.com/ncw/rclone/issues/3254
======
rsync
rclone runs over plain old SFTP so in terms of transport, it's a no-brainer
...

The issue was that rclone requires a server-side binary to run and the
rsync.net platform has an extremely simple, stripped down, jailed environment
that we are extremely reluctant to add pieces to.

It was definitely worth the time to explore every command line option (there
are a _lot of them_ ) and whitelist the ones we're comfortable with and put
the binary in place - rclone is a swiss army knife for cloud storage and I am
excited to start writing recipes for doing very interesting things with your
rsync.net account.

~~~
akerl_
Can you elaborate on how rclone interacts with the server? My understanding of
“[it] runs over plain SFTP” and “[it] requires a server-side binary” would
make them opposites, but since you just implemented it, I assume I’m missing
something :D

Unless you’re referring to the SFTP binary itself being required?

~~~
bradknowles
SFTP is the protocol, although in this case it appears to be done over ssh.

The binary itself is rclone. And rclone appears to be a pretty hairy beast, so
it has taken a while to vet the arguments they want to allow and prohibit the
rest that they don’t.

